# Considering taking in a foster dog... advice?



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

My boyfriend and I have been considering taking in a foster dog in the next few months, and have been talking about it non-stop trying to prepare as much as possible.

Ive rescued dogs off craigslist and strays and rehomed them before, but this would be a bit different. A woman needs someone to take in her dog, care for it, then return it to her in a few months when she is able due to personal problems.

Ive been thinking about what I would need to prepare. So I've came up with the following:
Dog crate: We have a crate right now that will suit him, as my shepherd barely uses it anymore. We've been letting our smaller dog use it because its more roomy, hah, but we would most likely get one more size appropriate for her (our smaller dog), because less money this way.
Tags: with our phone number / address JUST IN CASE.
Prong collar: I think he may come with one, but I want to make sure I will be able to control him - seeing as Ive never met him.
Nylon collar: to attach the tags to.
We have everything else, as far as I can think of.

We also plan to take him to our vet first for a health checkup. I can afford to care for him through normal issues, but the idea of him being sick or needing surgery for something, aside from an accident, is not something Im comfortable with.

We were thinking of writing up a contract... just saying something like that we agree that the dog isnt our property and we will return it to its owner within a certain date. If the owner is not in contact or unable to reclaim the dog by this date then we would most likely need to rehome him through a rescue or an approved home. Its a tough situation because I want it make them as comfortable as possible and help them all out, but at the same time I need to protect myself. 

Taking in a new dog, especially for only a limited time, is a huge responsibility and I want to leave no room for mistakes on my part. 

Ive put a lot of thought onto how I will introduce him into my home and my dogs, but I dont think he will be a problem. He will be crated unless we are keeping an eye on him until we can fully trust him and our dogs around him, especially while we are out, and monitored while in our yard.

I guess its good that Im worrying, I feel like its the right thing to do, I just dont have experience in this type of situation and want everyone to have the best outcome possible. 

THANKS! :}


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have sat for people's dogs, while they are on vacation. That is a whole lot less responsibility. I know when they are coming back. I know the people and dogs involved. Do you know this woman well? Will your dogs meet prior to you taking on this dog? What if they absolutely hate each other? They should definitely meet beforehand. Do you have any type of timeline for this foster adventure? A lot would depend on how well you know this person and how sure you are she will be coming back for the dog. 

You definitely want things in writing to protect both the owner and yourselves. I would have no idea how to draft such a contract. Overall, I would not be comfortable doing this type of foster. There are too many unknowns.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I have sat for people's dogs, while they are on vacation. That is a whole lot less responsibility. I know when they are coming back. I know the people and dogs involved. Do you know this woman well? Will your dogs meet prior to you taking on this dog? What if they absolutely hate each other? They should definitely meet beforehand. Do you have any type of timeline for this foster adventure? A lot would depend on how well you know this person and how sure you are she will be coming back for the dog.
> 
> You definitely want things in writing to protect both the owner and yourselves. I would have no idea how to draft such a contract. Overall, I would not be comfortable doing this type of foster. There are too many unknowns.


I think this is in regards to another forum member. Here's the link to the thread
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-area-foster-needed-2yo-male.html#post4073321

Great looking dog, sad OW is in a rough spot, hope everything works out.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Nigel said:


> I think this is in regards to another forum member. Here's the link to the thread
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-area-foster-needed-2yo-male.html#post4073321
> 
> Great looking dog, sad OW is in a rough spot, hope everything works out.


Hah, yes. I originally was going to link the thread myself but it didnt really seem relevant to anything I was asking. Just wondering what the proper protocol is on something like this, hopefully someone has had a similar experience.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I have no advice, other than to DEFINITELY get everything in writing. You don't want the pickup date to be October 15th and wind up being stuck with him and given the runaround through February....


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I have sat for people's dogs, while they are on vacation. That is a whole lot less responsibility. I know when they are coming back. I know the people and dogs involved. Do you know this woman well? Will your dogs meet prior to you taking on this dog? What if they absolutely hate each other? They should definitely meet beforehand. Do you have any type of timeline for this foster adventure? A lot would depend on how well you know this person and how sure you are she will be coming back for the dog.
> 
> You definitely want things in writing to protect both the owner and yourselves. I would have no idea how to draft such a contract. Overall, I would not be comfortable doing this type of foster. There are too many unknowns.


Thanks for your advice. My boyfriend, also, is having some issues with the situation, so the idea of a contract really seems to settle his mind. I am new to the board, and hes a bit skeptical as to if we would be putting ourselves in jeopardy. So ideally we'd like to have everything agreed upon AHEAD of time and signed, so that its not something that could harm us in the long run. 

Heaven forbid something were to happen to the dog, or the owner was unable to claim him for an unagreed upon amount of time. The plan is for 3 months, and were not super strict on that assuming that the dog is fitting in well. But something like a year or more might be a little much for us to be cool with. This is where a contract may be useful. 

I dont foresee there being any issues with my dogs, other then a day or so of a bit of shyness. Our husky can be a bit of a bully at first, which I've spoken to the owner about, so obviously the dog would need to be calm and not easily phased by this. The owner of the dog does not think her dog will be a problem in anyway. Our dogs have many doggy friends, and haven't had any issues with fighting or aggression other than our huskies initial "bully" attitude towards newbies, which has never resulted in anything other then a few corrections and some sassy attitude. No bites, no fights, nothing that serious. Shes also rather small and tends to snip, yelp, and run away, never making contact.

I guess it would be a good idea to have something planned as if, for whatever reason, the dogs did not warm up to each other. Like something like in a week or so, if we thought it wasnt going to work out, if we were able to return the dog to the boarding kennel or not. (This is where they are now.) Not sure, as I haven't had a chance to discuss this with the owner. 

My dogs usually take a day or two of supervised play to become fully comfortable with a new dog, at first I imagine my shepherd being shy and evasive and my husky trying to bully the new dog. We have introduced many dogs to them and that always seems to be the response. So really, all I need to know is how the new dog will react to them.

Definitely something to consider, though. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Nigel, Thanks for posting the link. Yes, much better. I was thinking it was some stranger off Craiglist, or something. 

Kelseycub, it is an awesome thing you are doing. I wish all the best for OriginalWacky. What a bind to be in. Looks like two great dogs. I'm sure everything will work out.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Nigel, Thanks for posting the link. Yes, much better. I was thinking it was some stranger off Craiglist, or something.
> 
> Kelseycub, it is an awesome thing you are doing. I wish all the best for OriginalWacky. What a bind to be in. Looks like two great dogs. I'm sure everything will work out.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Thanks for your support. Id really love to help them out and heres hoping we can.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Spoke with the owner again (OW) VIA email and everything seems to be falling into place. My boyfriend is much more secure with everything and in turn so am I. We've decided that email is as good as a contract and dont foresee any problems in that department. 

Hopefully, we will be able to pick him up next weekend. As long as I can get a vet appt for that day (weekend hours, ugh) everything should be fine. Will have to purchase an extra crate and some tags this week, maybe some balls for the boy. (apparently his favorite!) 

Im still a little stressed about introducing him to my girls and home the correct way, to ensure a positive outcome. But I'll do more research and hopefully relax about that soon.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Have you tried borrowing a crate? It would be a shame for you to have to purchase one. Perhaps there is a rescue in your area who could loan you one. Or....Craigslist. I know Craigslist is hit or miss and some people are ridiculous with prices. Worth checking.

There are a lot of rescue people here who could advise you on introducing a foster dog. I have introduced a few, but am not an expert. You will probably want someone to help you, so you only have to control one dog. Take it slow and remember that the foster dog is not going to be permanent.

I'm so glad things seem to be falling into place.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Have you tried borrowing a crate? It would be a shame for you to have to purchase one. Perhaps there is a rescue in your area who could loan you one. Or....Craigslist. I know Craigslist is hit or miss and some people are ridiculous with prices. Worth checking.
> 
> There are a lot of rescue people here who could advise you on introducing a foster dog. I have introduced a few, but am not an expert. You will probably want someone to help you, so you only have to control one dog. Take it slow and remember that the foster dog is not going to be permanent.
> 
> I'm so glad things seem to be falling into place.


I've given it a look on craigslist and everyone wants 40-60 dollars for a LARGE sized crate. We have a XXL crate now, and our husky is way too small for it, so we figured getting one for her would be much cheaper. We can purchase a new large sized crate from amazon for 70.00 that we could use in the long run regardless. Our husky has been using our shepherds cage, because our shepherd doesnt really "need it" anymore. We put her in it occasionally for a calm moment or if shes soaked or something like that, in which case the husky is loose. We have 3 dogs and 1 crate now, so it cant hurt to get another just for that odd moment.  

Our plan, if approved by vet, boarder, and OW is saturday morning. We would pick him up, drive him to our vets and get the ok. We plan to have vet records on us, or faxed to our vet by that point. My boyfriend and I are both off of work Saturday Sunday and Monday, so that would work best. Then we will take him to a pet store for any last minute things we'd need. Then I would take him for a long, long walk around the neighborhood to tire him out.

This is where we bring out one dog at a time, on leash. And without letting them greet, we walk them along side each other. (boyfriend and I) We will let them sniff once they seem to be... ignoring each other during this walk. Then we go onto the next dog. We will not do this with my pitmix as honestly, she could care less about new dogs cause shes an old grump and sleeps 90% of the time hah.

Then we will bring him into our yard, leashed. We will let each dog out one at a time to meet him freely. If everyone seems okay we will have supervised yard play where we monitor for any signs of stress or aggression of the dogs. If everything goes okay, we will introduce the dog to our home (by himself) when he seems comfortable we'll give him a snack and crate him. 

Hopefully at that point they will all take a nice nap and be really relaxed...

Anyways, thats my plan. lol


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Feeling a combo of anxious / excited / thrilled.
Everyone is on board.

We ordered him a crate should be here friday during the day.
Friday night we are picking Koshka up at the boarders.
Saturday morning were going to take him to the vet.

My boyfriend is very excited, he already has a nickname for Koshka : Mushy.
Not sure why, lol.
-
Thanks, everyone. 
Any last minute advice?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope Friday goes great for you!  

My suggestions probably won't make much of a difference, because I went into this situation with different expectations - such as knowing the foster was DA - so my experience isn't the same. But having a list of the commands the dogs already knows will help you. And feeding the foster in the crate, so he looks forward to going into it, would probably also help. Don't expect things to be perfect, since things rarely are, just be thankful you have a chance to help a family stay together. Hugs for doing this!


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Blanketback said:


> I hope Friday goes great for you!
> 
> My suggestions probably won't make much of a difference, because I went into this situation with different expectations - such as knowing the foster was DA - so my experience isn't the same. But having a list of the commands the dogs already knows will help you. And feeding the foster in the crate, so he looks forward to going into it, would probably also help. Don't expect things to be perfect, since things rarely are, just be thankful you have a chance to help a family stay together. Hugs for doing this!


AW THANKS. OW has given me a lot of info on his training, how to get his attention, the commands shes uses as well as what I should expect when I use them. Shes also referred me to a training book shes been following with him so that should be really helpful as well. My priority will be crate training, getting them to be calm and relaxed around each other, and walking nicely on a leash. 

Thanks. 
This post made me smile.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

the honeymoon period for a new dog to adjust to a new home whether permanent or temporary depends on the dog. it could be 2 weeks or 6 months. if you are taking this members dog in to help her out then be aware that after the honeymoon period is over it might not be all roses and peaches... when ever someone takes in another dog to foster they MUST realize this.. and not discard the dog if its not working out... the only real good excuse to back out is aggression. but if the dog figures out you are a pushover and acts a fool its no reason to return the dog. since you are doing this temporarily i suggest strict NILIF and make the dog EARN everything. dont let the dog have free roam and dont spoil the dog. use the 2 week shutdown to let the dog decompress and implement NILIF immediately and go SLOW.. if any mistakes happen sit and look at WHY the mistakes happened. was it your fault? the bf's fault?the dogs fault? your dogs fault? look at WHY it happened and go from there..as far as injuries - if its your fault the dog got injured the owner should not be responsible for paying the vet bill for your mistake.. regular food/care is fine if the owner can pay. but if its your fault an injury occurs its not the owners job to pay for your mistake.
fostering a dog for someone is a commitment, and not to be taken lightly.


----------

